# Saw some oil come out putting in intake, not sure if I should be worried or not



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

I install My K&N today and the little box you have to plug in beside the air sensor was weaved under the oil line to the turbo, so I pulled it out above that line with some force and hooked it in but saw some oil go onto the pipe of the intake. It wasn’t much so I wiped it off and have checked it periodically after driving my car around a bit and haven’t seen any other signs of leakage although you could smell a small hint of oil. Im assuming thats just some residue burning off since its not a very strong smell, any thoughts? Should I be worried?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just post the answer to your own question. If it is correct, someone else may benefit from it and if it is not correct, someone might give you a better explanation.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Just post the answer to your own question. If it is correct, someone else may benefit from it and if it is not correct, someone might give you a better explanation.


Not sure how correct the person was but they said that the box was for the PCV which oil can sometimes get into, and just to keep an eye on the dipstick


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

earichmond said:


> Not sure how correct the person was but they said that the box was for the HCV which oil can sometimes get into, and just to keep an eye on the dipstick


What does HCV stand for?


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> What does HCV stand for?


PCV, typo


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Do you think I should wait to put my recirculating valve in until I’ve done these checks then in case I have to take it in and to not void warranty?


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Some oil in your intake is normal. That box is an oil air separator and from time to time will accumulate some liquid. Your PCV recycles oil vapor, fuel vapor, water, etc to be burned by the engine for emissions reasons. Well the PCV is actually so you don't pressurize the crankcase, but for emissions its burned by the engine. Non street cars will usually just vent this junk to atmosphere. Thus some traces of oil is going to happen in the intake system post PCV fitting.

Not sure why you got a link to a problem from the Gen1 cars up there. I see so many Gen2 questions answered with Gen1 information.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

I wasn’t sure if the gen1 problems translated to the gen2 although it wouldn’t make sense for them to leave the issues unaddressed in the newer car, idk this is my first car and no one in my family likes cars so everything is a learning experience lol


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Nothing in the Gen1 engines apply to the Gen2 as far as reoccurring problems / specialty issues. The LE2 shares nothing with them for parts, or design.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Thats good to hear then


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

As far as voiding your warranty; many dealerships will fight tooth and nail to NOT do anything under warranty. You have a lowered car and your PCV valves go, they will say you're modified and because that "invalidates your warranty" they will fight ya. Now, that being said, they are WRONG unless they can prove that the specific modification directly caused the issue (suspension wouldn't cause a blown head gasket, and they would have to prove it did to not cover it. It's called the "Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act". Read up on it so you have a leg to stand on, and if they get grumpy, just tell them that it will cost them far, far more in legal fees to fight it, and even if you lose, you will do it out of spite. Lol. Don't say it like that, but being threatened with legal action, and upon bringing it up to their legal team, I can almost guarantee that they will cover things under warranty if valid. Don't try to abuse it, because you will lose, but don't let the dealership bully you. That is what this and the Right To Repair Act are for; consumer protection.

More info here:








Magnuson–Moss Warranty Act - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Magnuson Moss Warranty-Federal Trade Commission Improvements Act


Title I of this Act authorizes the Federal Trade Commission to develop regulations for written warranties.




www.ftc.gov


----------

